# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Zwanger of niet?

## vlindertje

Een vraagje, 


Ik heb vorige week Antibiotica geslikt waardoor mijn pil minder betrouwbaar wordt. vorige week vrijdag de laatste pil geslikt en heb zondag in de stopweek sex gehad met mijn vriend. Stom...want we wisten allebei dat de pil minder betrouwbaar is. Maar ja, de volgende dag (maandag ) meteen de MAP gehaald. Nu heb ik gisteren woensdag mijn ontrekkingsbloeding gehad. Het is er maar niet zoveel als normaal. 
Nu is mijn vraag kan ik toch nog zwanger zijn geworden? 
Zit er echt mee....is het niet zo dat als je een ontrekkingsbloeding krijgt je de bevruchte eicel zich dan niet kan nestelen in de baarmoeder door de ontrekkingsbloeding?? 
Wie weet er meer??? 

Alvast bedankt!

----------


## pilvraagjes

Het lijkt mij zeeeer onwaarschijnlijk dat je zwanger bent na een MAP.... Van antibiotica kan je ook doorbraakbloedingen krijgen enzow. Het heeft dus duidelijk invloed op je gestel, en misschien is dit ook de reden dat je nu minder bloed verloren hebt... Bij mij verschilt het sowieso per keer behoorlijk. Ik zie het dus ook niet als iets vreemds.

Komt bij dat je dus echt 3 dagen na de sex ongesteld bent geworden. Ik zou me maar neit teveel zorgen maken. Mocht je dit wel blijven doen, haal dan gewoon een testje, dan heb je het zegmaar zwart op wit. Heb ik zelf ook al wel is gedaan, gewoon om de geruststelling. Anders kan het je nog gebeuren dat je door de stress erom je volgende menstruatie uitsteld of overslaat....

Succes ermee in ieder geval!

----------


## stomstomstom

Hoi!

Ik moet wel het stomste wicht allertijden zijn. En anders in ieder geval buitengewoon egoistisch.

Heb seks gehad. Was aan de pil. Begin altijd op zondag en heb op zaterdag (de week erna) seks gehad. Onveilig. Het erge was ook dat ik de dag ervoor de pil vergeten was (slik hem altijd in de avond), maar gelukkig nog wel binnen 12 uur genomen. 

Na die zaterdag heb ik op maandag toch even de huisarts gebeld en een mornignafter genomen. 

Vervolgens had ik in de 3de week na de seks ongesteld moeten worden. Werd ik ook, maar wel 2 dagen nadat ik normaal word. Ook heel raar. Wat minder dan normaal. 

Nu had ik weer vorige week ongesteld moeten zijn, maar dat is niet gebeurd. Ik heb tussentijds (een week na die rare ongesteldheid) nog wel een langdurige bloeding gehad. Alsof ik toen echt ongesteld was. Ik snap er niks meer van. Mijn lichaam lijkt totaal ontregeld. Wat is dit? Heeft dit te maken met de morningafter of misschien toch goed om even te testen?

----------


## Agnes574

Ik denk persoonlijk dat dit volledig aan de morningafterpil ligt...je hormoonhuishouding door de war!!!

Maar als je echt zekerheid wilt,doe dan gewoon even een testje voor je eigen gemoedsrust! Al denk ik niet dat je zwanger kunt zijn....de pil binnen de 'marge' toch ingenomen,de aftermorning genomen,ongesteld geweest....

Sterkte en succes!

Agnes Xx

----------


## snipper

Hoi,

Als je echt een lange bloeding hebt gehad, lijkt het me in ieder geval onwaarschijnlijk dat je zwanger kunt zijn! Maar voor je eigen gemoedsrust is het misschien toch wel goed om een test te doen. Dan weet je het zeker en dan hoef je niet meer ongerust te zijn. 

Succes in ieder geval!

----------


## snipper

En trouwens, het is misschien wel een beetje onverstandig geweest, maar dat zegt niet dat je egoistisch bent ofzo... Mensen doen aan de lopende band dingen waar ze later spijt van hebben. Daar hoef je je niet voor te schamen!

----------


## stomstomstom

Dank allemaal!

Toch even een testje...

heel veel groeten!

----------


## Agnes574

Laat ons iets weten ok?
Test gedaan?
En?

We wensen je allemaal héél veel sterkte en succes!!!
Ag Xx

----------

